# Have a Break, paint some marines



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Good day all.

The reptivness painting of my IG is worn off, i for now i'v moved on to a side project that iv been tinkering with.

DIY Space Marines!​
I use to play Salamanders back when they were the only army with adimatium mantel, and were African American and had I 3.
With the 5th rise in popularity I put them in a box and left them there, gathering dust.

With the rank and file guard slowly being painted, it got me thinking and I dug them up. Still in the box, but now have less dust.
The thought of redoing them has been going through my mind for a wile now. But I don’t like the fact they are a everyday army now. So i thought of a few ideas for a DIY chapter, but i hadn’t come up with one i really liked. 
uUntil I found the Random Chapter Challenge a few days ago, I did that a few times and didn't like any of the out comes i was getting.

Then i just went for it randomly to pass the time and wa-la the Flaming Panthers were born.

Hear is a pic of what i'v got to start with


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Whats the plan with the different colours then?


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

The diffrent colurs represnt their company each marine is in.

The fluff behind them is that each company is specialsed prehaps to a fult.
Each company only trains one type of warfair, weather it be long range firepower, fast assults with vehicals, scouting, etc.

So each company relys on other companys more so then most other chapters, even the heavy weapon and special weapon troops in tactical squads are from diffrent companys.

Thou i hope it all fits together as nice in real life as it does in my head.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

vulcan539 said:


> ...even the heavy weapon and special weapon troops in tactical squads are from diffrent companys....


This sounds like it could be a very characterful piece of fluff. However I am not certain if the different quartering within the squad will adversely affect visual coherency.

Will be good to see some close-ups of squads.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I think this is a very nice idea, though I do have one but: The 1st and 10th company both have white. I'd either remove the white from one of those, since I think that'll be very confusing. I'd remove the white from the 1st company and make their quarter gold, but that's my opinion


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm i do like your idea with the gold coloring, i will defently see how it goes
i'm working on them atm so there will be some pics in the next 24hrs or so


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, considering 10th company is Scouts anyway...quartering wont matter..


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Greeting everyone.

still painting away just slower then i expected :/

Over the last few days been playing with the chapter banner [looking on google] and i found a desine that I like printed it out and made banner poles for the sgt's

Also i'v been looking for a chapter bagde, and after a good 24hrs of serching online for something that i think suits i found the egyption symbol Khet i'v yet to show it on any of the models as i keep buggering it up wile painting it on.

hear are two models that are close to finnishing
Devistatoro SGT









Terminator









Tell me what you think

Cheers Vulcan539


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

*terminator colour scheme*

loving the idea of the chapter so far, and the banner looks especially good. 

with regards to the terminator, like the design, but i don't like metallic effects that much personally...have you though about using non-metallic colours for the the golden shoulder [like a really rich yellow?].

merely a minor quibble. keep up the good work!


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comment.

Edit: IMHO i like the metallic, but thanks for the idea about the shoulder pad.

The left shoulder pad/banner back is going to display, personal Heraldry and chapter bagde once I improve my eye/hand.

If anyone has ideas for heraldry desins, or lnks to some really nice ones please tell.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the metallic quarter; and the edges are impressively crisp.

The grey on the sergeant looks a little dull though; do you intend more shading/highlighting?


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

I agree with the grey, I'm just desiding what paint over it right now. 
It will be ether blue or purple to keep with the theme of the chapter.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

vulcan539 said:


> ... blue or purple to keep with the theme of the chapter.


You already have blue (9th) and Purple (7th); you have red and yellow so maybe orange?

For heraldry I had two possible ideas:

(i) go with the panther motif - different paw prints for various line troopers and front, side view, head-shot, &c. for characters;

(ii) your panther banner looks like tattoo/bike art - given your crisp lines you could probably pull off more images in that style.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

I'v been working on the panther paw print, trying to get a vertion that looks right, still coming out poor thou. And most paw prints that are online are to cartoony. 

I'v been thinking about making some transfer sheets using the origanal panther head or once i draw/find a paw print i like for the shoulders/heraldry but i'm not sure on how to make them.

Edit: Models updates
I have added a Libarain and currently painting him.
I'm wanting to ether upgrade the Devastator squad with 2x Las-cannon, 2x Missile Luanchers or 2x plasma cannon and 2x heavy bolter
or a Deathwatch kill team [counts as sternguard]

What would you guys take? 

and writen some more background fluff.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

vulcan539 said:


> I'm wanting to ether upgrade the Devastator squad with 2x Las-cannon, 2x Missile Luanchers or 2x plasma cannon and 2x heavy bolter
> or a Deathwatch kill team [counts as sternguard]
> 
> What would you guys take?


For all comers lists I favoured Missile Launchers as they give the greatest versatility. If you are facing mostly Mech armies or already have a strong anti-infantry Las-Cannons are reasonable value.

I have not used my False Emperor bothers since the latest Codex so not sure how Sternguard actually perform.



vulcan539 said:


> ...writen some more background fluff.


Do you intend to post it up for our enjoyment?


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

I face a wide range of armys so i'm trying balance everything so that it's effective against IG/nids up to MEQ's.
The third Devastator option is 2x PC 2x Missiles launchers

Once i get some batterys for my camra I will post a model update.

Army list post 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=656985#post656985


----------

